# Benchmade 551 Griptilian Review vs. Budget Ganzo G739 (FRN 154cm)



## mhanlen (May 30, 2016)

*Review: Benchmade 551-ORG*
​
I’ve been doing a lot of knife reviews lately, because I have too many flashlights… and those take a lot longer. Anyway, here I’m reviewing a favorite to a lot of people… the Griptilian 551. I compare it to my favorite EDC, my Endura, and also it’s cheap Ganzo clone. 


​


----------

